# What ever happened to mouse?



## watson (May 25, 2017)

Anyone know her personally? She just dropped off completly few years back.


----------



## landpirate (May 25, 2017)

Moved to missed connections section


----------



## watson (May 25, 2017)

landpirate said:


> Moved to missed connections section


Sorry


----------



## landpirate (May 25, 2017)

watson said:


> Sorry


It's all good. No worries


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 25, 2017)

mouse is happily married to a real decent dude and they have a daughter together in richmond, shes still around but i guess just doesnt have any interest in logging into stp anymore.


----------



## watson (May 25, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> mouse is happily married to a real decent dude and they have a daughter together in richmond, shes still around but i guess just doesnt have any interest in logging into stp anymore.


Dam that's awesome thanks man


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 25, 2017)

watson said:


> Dam that's awesome thanks man



no problem.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (May 26, 2017)

I know a Mouse but she's not currently married. She plays banjo and gets too drunk. She was fine last time I saw her. Although last I heard she stole her moms car and got grand theft auto and was just wrecking havoc.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 2, 2017)

@Shwhiskey Gumimaci I believe they were referring to the user @Mouse who used to be a moderator way back in the day when I first joined. Ya know, the OP of this thread.


----------

